# Technical Terror 2006 video



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Our home haunt is now on the site under Haunts 2006.
More pics coming soon, but enjoy the video.
http://technicalterror.piczo.com/?cr=1&rfm=y


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I only watched half of it, and that is just awesome. Super Job!! Nice work on the video too! Im off to watch the whole thing!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks johnny933!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great, you've put alot of work into it. I bet everyone was scared to death!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Fantastic Job Ron!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats great. What is the music?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow..what a spectacular job. I like all the rockin' out spook music on your video and site too.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW!! WOW!! As I clean up and store props this weekend all I can think is,"Where do you keep all that stuff????"


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

spideranne said:


> Thats great. What is the music?


Its from an album called Halloween Howls Fun and Scary Music. I used to collect halloween albums when I was a kid. I bet you could download it off the net somewhere. I didn't like "In our haunted House" when I first heard it but it kinda gets in your head when you hear it a couple of times.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

What a great job, you have some great stuff and the video to the best I have seen in awhile.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats an awesome walk-through Technical Terror!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!!! You did such a great job. I bet people were scared to death. NIce work and the soundtrack was very funny.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought it was great!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work. I like that you have added pics of the moving props to your video so you can get a more detailed look of it.
Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone. You are very encouraging!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like a great haunt, a scare around every corner. I really liked the video editing too.... gives me some ideas for my video...

Nick


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Nick! We got the behind the scenes pics up today. You can check em out by going here:
http://pic1.piczo.com/TechnicalTerror/?g=21227184


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow Great Job.

Remind's me of Rick polizzi's Video.

http://hauntinggrounds.org/polizzi/rpeh.htm

http://home-fires.com/bluemarble/PAGES/HALLOWEEN/rick2000.ram


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

great job. Looks like fun.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope you had as much fun taping this as we have had watching it. 

Great job.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We did have a great time and I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying the video. We finally got some behind the scenes pics up. They are under props 2006 on the site. We are in the process of making a darker more sinister video of the haunt without the funny music. We actually ran a soundscape through the haunt when it was open. The new video will have it on there. We will be adding lots of pics to the haunt 2006 page real soo as well as the new video.


----------

